# 1983 Diamond Back Silver Streak



## parkrndl (Oct 10, 2020)

Recent acquisition. Brings me back... I never had a nice BMX bike as a kid in the early '80s, but all my friends did. Redline, Mongoose, Hutch, PK Ripper, Diamondback, while I made do with a department store Huffy spray bombed flat black. My little brother had an '83 Predator that he changed out every part on with his paper route money.  Looking forward to cleaning this one up and putting some miles on it; there's a few big old school BMX rides not far from me that I'm hoping to go on.


----------



## carbon8 (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice find! It will make for a good project to get cleaned up. I had a number of western flyers and dept. store bikes before I finally got one of these in Feb. '83. I went to the bike shop every week drooling over a black/gold Redline mx3 and when my mom finally got the funds , we went to get the Redline and the guys at the shop talked us into getting the silver streak instead. I really liked it and it served me well. Enjoy man!


----------

